# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Exterior cement sheet cladding...paint, or render?

## Cecile

On a more serious note...the weatherboards on the western face of this house are mostly ready to rip off due to neglect, and faced with the prospect of replacing them we're considering cement sheet cladding, attached to battens after we first install foilboard insulation.  I would like to render, Moondog is happy to paint.  We will eventually do the whole house with whatever we choose. 
My main concern is that the seams will show under paint...with the foilboard cladding waterproofing of the cement sheet won't be an issue.  The cost of render puts me off somewhat.   
Your thoughts? 
*edit*
Moondog and I should coordinate our posts  :Redface: )

----------

